# What kind of grass do I have?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Kinda hard to tell with a video. Need more of a close up still shot, such as what is seen @ Scotts.com.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Probably tall fescue. Make sure you do not buy Kentucky 31.


----------



## pugfug90 (Apr 3, 2007)

What happens if I do?
And thanks for the probably? I'll be looking for it soon


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Kentucky 31 is almost like a weed. It's clumpy, and not soft on the feet. Also, it thrives in dry areas such as where you are, despite the hot weather, but it's not the good grass.


----------

